# The Wild Diamond I Relocated Today



## graememw (Feb 27, 2009)

*Published:* by graememw
*Source: me*

*Today I drove to Ourimbah to be picked up and driven to swansea so that 80 other apprentices and I could be welcomed into Energy Australia, neway, us coasties (all 10 of us) had to meet at Ourimbah rest area to be picked up on the way through and some of the guys went to find the toilets but came back saying, "OMG there's a huge *******ing snake over there about to go on the road." I asked where and ran over to see a nice adult diamond slowly making its way closer and closer to the road. As I approached it it stopped. Not wanting her to get hurt I just slowly stroked her and she did nothing, a little tap got just a bit of movement and she seemed cold to the touch and quite placid, i slowly picked her up and held her for a second to see how she reacted... she was great to handle. (please guys i dont want you to think i dont know what im doing, i know what could have happened and i know it was risky but what would you have done especially when only 15-20m away there were kids around) I answered a few questions from the other guys as they were curious about if it was poisonous/dangerous, what they eat etc etc then crossed the road and relocated her on a tree branch 10 metres or so into the bush out of harms way where she couldn't be run over or be subject to parents trying to "protect" their kids possibly by killing it... Here are some photos of the event. I was so excited to see a wild diamond for the first time... *

*P.S. Sorry about the crummy photos, they were from mobile phones that the guys had and wanted to take in just the brief time that I had her.*


----------



## Bugsy (Feb 27, 2009)

Wheres the road?


----------



## mark83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done mate. Good to see you looking after the local snakes


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 27, 2009)

well done mate!


----------



## ozpythons (Feb 27, 2009)

*Well done!!!*

Great job.....
Hopefully there is now 9 other people that will not take a shovel to our beautiful natural resources such as snakes.
Conservation is about protecting and education...Thats what you did....Well done!


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done champ!!


----------



## graememw (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, Im sure you would all have done the same thing, to answer the question about the road its about a metre to thr right in the first pic.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Feb 27, 2009)

i dont see anything wrong with how you went about testing how she would react i think anyone else that knows pythons would have gone about it the same way. its amazing how placid some wild snakes can be if you dont make them feel threatened (being a cold day probably helped too). well done.


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Feb 27, 2009)

Awsome work man, Thats the example you should be setting, Hopefully other people will see this and not go killing snakes, He looked too tame to be wild, You think he/she escaped from someone?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol we saw that exact same snake at the rest area last time on the way back from sydney, was curled up on a tree branch though, nice snake.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 27, 2009)

Top work geezer, nice 8+ footer.


----------



## dansocks (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## dazza74 (Feb 27, 2009)

great job you have done well


----------



## rebeccalg (Feb 27, 2009)

Lovely snake! Good job.


----------



## feathers (Feb 27, 2009)

Great Job. You have probably just educated the other guys with you and next time they see a snake they will react positively - not with the shovel.


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

Top job mate! Good to see the pics too!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice job!!!


----------



## jase75 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good job mate, would have been such a shame for him to end up as road kill !!!


----------



## Sel (Feb 27, 2009)

How awesome!!!

Im yet to see a wild snake of any kind..


----------



## cockney red (Feb 27, 2009)

MzSel said:


> How awesome!!!
> 
> Im yet to see a wild snake of any kind..


:shock:


----------



## Sel (Feb 27, 2009)

Shocked? lol


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 27, 2009)

I defiantly would do the same,i wish there was more ppl on this planet that cares about our native wildlife,awesome looking Diamond also,thats the way i like my Diamonds,nice and dark.


----------



## whcasual79 (Feb 27, 2009)

legend mate, quality pics too...


----------

